# Canon Club Canada - welcome kit



## eddiemrg (May 2, 2014)

Dear all of you,
does anyone of you joined the Canon Club Canada?

As I can see on the page, they will send you a "welcome kit".... can't figure what is inside it... anyone??

Thanks


----------



## Valvebounce (May 2, 2014)

Hi Eddie.
No idea but my guess, a load of stuff you haven't already got because you don't need it, or stuff you already have so you don't need it. ;D
Value does not have a price, it is subjective at best! Should have said cost? Considerably less than the membership fee! :

Cheers Graham.



eddiemrg said:


> Dear all of you,
> does anyone of you joined the Canon Club Canada?
> 
> As I can see on the page, they will send you a "welcome kit".... can't figure what is inside it... anyone??
> ...


----------



## Click (May 2, 2014)

Just a publicity saying that it's the year of the lens. : ;D


----------



## eddiemrg (May 2, 2014)

As I expected ;D

I was just wandering if the "strap" they send you was this one....











Valvebounce said:


> Hi Eddie.
> No idea but my guess, a load of stuff you haven't already got because you don't need it, or stuff you already have so you don't need it. ;D
> Value does not have a price, it is subjective at best! Should have said cost? Considerably less than the membership fee! :
> 
> ...


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (May 2, 2014)

Just read further down the page. Its a lot easier than having to get posts from people with absolutely no idea of what you are asking.

http://estore.canon.ca/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/subCategory_12152_10102_-24_18001

**MEMBERSHIP DRIVE SPECIAL

*Purchase and activate your EOS Club membership to receive a welcome kit which includes:



The exclusive SLR Camera Strap; embroidered with the Canon and EOS logos ($29.99 retail value). 
An EOS Club member?s card; your passport to special events and offers


----------



## eddiemrg (May 2, 2014)

Yes, I read down the pace bit I am noto shure that is the same strap.

I know what I am doing, anyway!

So, do I get that canon strap?
Thanks



Mt Spokane Photography said:


> Just read further down the page. Its a lot easier than having to get posts from people with absolutely no idea of what you are asking.
> 
> http://estore.canon.ca/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/subCategory_12152_10102_-24_18001
> 
> ...


----------



## eddiemrg (May 4, 2014)

Assuming that any of your answers are correct and appreciated, can I have the simple one to my question: is that strap the one you get with the subscription to Canon EOS Canada or not?

Thanks!


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (May 5, 2014)

eddiemrg said:


> Assuming that any of your answers are correct and appreciated, can I have the simple one to my question: is that strap the one you get with the subscription to Canon EOS Canada or not?
> 
> Thanks!


 
Canon can change suppliers and designs for promo items like that, they buy in batches. Presumably you will get the Red one, but maybe not. Let us know what you get. 

I'm in the USA, and my CPS strap was black, but that may have changed as well.


----------



## eddiemrg (May 10, 2014)

And the answer is..........nnnnnnnnnnnnnnnope. I am not from Canada and they won't ship the "product" out of Canada.
I see it on ebay and it was sold for 108$ 2 days ago with a big rush for the offers.....................................

Trying to contact Crumpler: no answers for now.

It's a shame because it is a nice product, probably a bit too showy.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (May 10, 2014)

eddiemrg said:


> And the answer is..........nnnnnnnnnnnnnnnope. I am not from Canada and they won't ship the "product" out of Canada.
> I see it on ebay and it was sold for 108$ 2 days ago with a big rush for the offers.....................................
> 
> Trying to contact Crumpler: no answers for now.
> ...


 
That's right. You must live in Canada. To join CPS USA, you must be in USA. Canon is divided up into different business units around the world that are separate financially and each has its own rules and requirements.


----------



## expatinasia (May 11, 2014)

eddiemrg said:


> I see it on ebay and it was sold for 108$ 2 days ago with a big rush for the offers.....................................



Seriously?!! I am definitely going to start going through all the freebies I get from Canon now.

Incidentally, among all my stuff, I have a couple of the large fabric 1D X bags, the ones where the handles look like camera straps etc.

BTW Canon Club and CPS are two different things. I am a member of Canon Club (which is open to everyone), am also a member of the 1D X club (something I have never really understood - but as they sent me a very cool present, which I am not selling as it sits on my desk with pride, then I remain a member) and am also a member of CPS, which is of course the most valuable to me - and unlike in other countries you cannot pay to join, nor do they have tiered-membership.


----------



## eddiemrg (May 11, 2014)

> That's right. You must live in Canada. To join CPS USA, you must be in USA. Canon is divided up into different business units around the world that are separate financially and each has its own rules and requirements.



Right.... Becouse of I am italian and there is no "Canon Club Italia" -or something better than only an unofficial forum- I can't get this kind of specific advatages. I am not interested in the camera strap only!
Hope to find something on ebay....



> Seriously?!! I am definitely going to start going through all the freebies I get from Canon now.


Yes, I swear!
The bid ended at 3:00AM, I woke up at 2:45 and it was at 40$. Ended at 108$.

What did you get with 1D-X Club?

I hope I'll get a 1D-X in my future... out of budget for me now!


----------



## expatinasia (May 11, 2014)

If you want to buy one of my canvas/fabric 1D X bags let me know. Though I do not have the Canon black box it came in as I threw that away.

As for what I got with the 1D X club (which I still do not fully understand) it was a very limited miniature camera (not 1D X) which is why it has pride of place on my desk at work. I am not willing to sell that (unless we are talking good money) as I quite like it, and I know that very few people have it. BTW I kept the black box for that, and it comes in its own case too.

I have other stuff too if you are interested, including a 4GB 1D X usb stick/thing.


----------



## eddiemrg (May 11, 2014)

expatinasia said:


> If you want to buy one of my canvas/fabric 1D X bags let me know. Though I do not have the Canon black box it came in as I threw that away.
> 
> As for what I got with the 1D X club (which I still do not fully understand) it was a very limited miniature camera (not 1D X) which is why it has pride of place on my desk at work. I am not willing to sell that (unless we are talking good money) as I quite like it, and I know that very few people have it. BTW I kept the black box for that, and it comes in its own case too.
> 
> I have other stuff too if you are interested, including a 4GB 1D X usb stick/thing.



*PM!*

I sow the mignature of 1D-X...cool!

Regarding the RED EOS Crumpler strap, I am at the point that it was produced for a limited time in 2011 *only* for the Canon Club Canada. Now out of production, treated like a relic on Ebay by the Enthusiasts... what a pity!

Canon, if you hear me....why won't you adopt this kind of camera straps like optional straps for the camera..?!
;D ;D ;D


----------



## Logan (May 11, 2014)

anyone have a working link to info on this? I have searched canons site, their estore site, google, and no mention of a "canon club canada" or a "canada eos club canon" anywhere, some google results but they dont lead to the same page on the canon site that the google excerpt is from.


----------



## eddiemrg (May 12, 2014)

Logan said:


> anyone have a working link to info on this? I have searched canons site, their estore site, google, and no mention of a "canon club canada" or a "canada eos club canon" anywhere, some google results but they dont lead to the same page on the canon site that the google excerpt is from.



Infact it seems to be removed..... Booh!

Anyway, Crumpler answered me: the strap is definitely out of production and not even remotely in stock. Exist only one that is smaller and with a smaller logo...


----------

